# Sitelink là gì vậy các bác?



## kiem tien youtube (9 Tháng ba 2014)

Mình nghe nói khái niệm *sitelink*, mà chưa hiểu nó là gì, có ích gì trong Seo ko mấy bác nhỉ? Bác nào pro cho em câu trả lời nhé, thanks cả nhà nhìu ạ.


----------



## Admin (9 Tháng ba 2014)

Sitelink là những liên kết xuất hiện ngay bên dưới kết quả tìm kiếm của 1 trang web nào đó, sitelink có 2 loại: sitelink ngang và sitelink dọc.
Ở đây mình sẽ ví dụ 2 trường hợp sitelink:

Sitelink dọc với từ khóa: phunuvn.net






Sitelink dọc sẽ có tối đa 10 link.

Sitelink ngang với từ khóa: dien dan phu nu





Sitelink ngang sẽ có tối đa 4 link

Một số bạn thường nhầm lẫn sitelink với các kết quả liên quan:






Sitelink giúp tăng tỷ lệ nhấp chuột vào site của bạn (CTR), sitelink dọc có giá trị hơn sitelink ngang và khó bị mất đi hơn.

Làm sao để có sitelink?
Thông thường 1 website với truy cập tương đối thì hơn 1 tháng sẽ bắt đầu xuất hiện sitelink. Về mức độ chính xác để có sitelink thì hầu như chưa có ai dám chắc chắn điều đó.

Sitelink ưu tiên hiển thị những link nào?
Những chuyên mục nào càng nhiều truy cập càng dễ xuất hiện trên sitelink, bên cạnh đó Google cũng có xu hướng lấy những link trên cùng header làm sitelink.

Hy vọng những thông tin trên sẽ giúp ích cho các bạn trong việc làm *SEO*.


----------



## changcodon121 (11 Tháng ba 2014)

có vẻ cái sitelink này khó phết bác ạ  em trước giờ quản lý 6-7 site visit cũng tương đối, vài k 1 ngày có mà chưa có site nào có cả


----------



## hoasenvang (4 Tháng tư 2014)

changcodon121 đã viết:


> có vẻ cái sitelink này khó phết bác ạ  em trước giờ quản lý 6-7 site visit cũng tương đối, vài k 1 ngày có mà chưa có site nào có cả


dóc tổ, chỉ cần 10 người một ngày thôi chứ đừng nói đến K / ngày, sitelink auto tạo ra khi lượng truy cập tập trung vào liên kết.


----------



## luungocdung (22 Tháng bảy 2014)

site link là lượng người truy cập vào từng page trong site nhiều thì sẽ có như vậy


----------



## ThienFurniture (16 Tháng mười hai 2016)

Site phải rất mạnh thì mới có site link bác ạ.


----------



## sendod (16 Tháng sáu 2018)

Dinozy thanks you!


----------



## hoaianh1102 (28 Tháng tám 2018)

Hình như các diễn đàn lớn hay có sitelink đúng không mọi người!


----------



## game79 (10 Tháng sáu 2020)

thanks


----------



## hphuong012 (5 Tháng mười hai 2020)

Cảm ơn thông tin các bạn đã trao đổi.


----------

